# Schizophrenia not a single disease but multiple genetically distinct disorders



## WILBUR (Aug 9, 2014)

http://news.wustl.edu/news/Pages/27358.aspx

New research shows that schizophrenia isn't a single disease but a group of eight genetically distinct disorders, each with its own set of symptoms. The finding could be a first step toward improved diagnosis and treatment for the debilitating psychiatric illness.


----------

